# Ärger mit Webstart und Internet Explorer!



## Xavier (25. Okt 2007)

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich benutzte ein identisches JNLP file auf zwei verschiedenen Webspaces.

Webspace1: Alles started in FireFox und IE

Webspace2: FireFox started. IE zeigt JNLP file als xml an aber startet nicht per Webstart.


Was ist da los. Browser (IE) identisch, Webstart-File identisch -- dann kann es ja nur irgendwie am Webspace liegen? Der muss im Falle von IE das JNLP file als XML an den IE schicken.

Ich weiss jnlp == xml. Aber der Browser sollte es nicht handhaben sondern Webstart aufrufen und das File übergeben.


Weiss jemand wie ich genau das mache?

Danke,
Xavier


----------



## Wildcard (25. Okt 2007)

Der Webserver setzt einen Content-Type. Was der Browser mit dem COntent-Type macht ist seine Sache.
Hast du in deinem IE ein aktuelles Java Plugin installiert und ist der Webserver auf Webspace 2 richtig konfiguriert?


----------



## AlArenal (25. Okt 2007)

Man kann das JNLP auch dynamisch z.B. via PHP generieren / ausgeben lassen. Dann kann man zu Beginn per Funktion #header den korrekten HTTP Content-Type mitsenden und es ist wurscht, ob der Webserver weiß zu welchem Content-Type er eine .jnlp-Datei mappen muss oder nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Okt 2007)

Dann aber unbedingt das href Attribut weg lassen, sonst wird bei jedem Start die Applikation runtergeladen.


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann das JNLP auch dynamisch z.B. via PHP generieren / ausgeben lassen. Dann kann man zu Beginn per Funktion #header den korrekten HTTP Content-Type mitsenden und es ist wurscht, ob der Webserver weiß zu welchem Content-Type er eine .jnlp-Datei mappen muss oder nicht.





			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann aber unbedingt das href Attribut weg lassen, sonst wird bei jedem Start die Applikation runtergeladen.



Danke - könnt ihr das beide ein bischen ausführlicher erörtern?

1. Ich denke ich habe alles richtig konfiguriert - zumindest Java ist Version6. Ausserdem was soll ich denn konfigurieren wenn es scheinbar vom Webserver abhängt? Über den Webserver hab ich übrigens keine Kontrolle.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden???
Webserver1 sendet den Content-Type jnlp an den IE == alles funzt.
Webserver2 sendet ContentType XML an den IE == nix funzt.
Richtig?

2. Gibt es eine statische Lösung direkt in Html --- PHP steht nicht zur Verfügung? Vielleicht kann man direkt im jnlp file den ContentType definieren??? Ich hab da mal irgendwann sowas wie CONTENTTYPE jnlp gesehen...wie geht das richtig, habt ihr Beispiel - JNLPs?

3. Welches href Attribut? Da gibt es doch 2 href-Attribute im jnlp-file, oder meinst Du was anderes?


Vielen Dank,
Xav.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Okt 2007)

Wenn du es nicht dynamisch machen kannst musst du dem Serverbetreiber wohl mitteilen das er seinen Server richtig konfigurieren soll.


> Danke - könnt ihr das beide ein bischen ausführlicher erörtern?





> 3. Welches href Attribut? Da gibt es doch 2 href-Attribute im jnlp-file, oder meinst Du was anderes?


Schau mal hier:
http://lopica.sourceforge.net/ref.html


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2007)

Ich hab grade getestet, was der Webserver zurückschickt.

Webserver1 wo es funzt: Content-Type: application/x-java-jnlp-file

Webserver2 wo es Probleme mit dem IE macht - aber mit FireFox funzt: Content-Type: application/octet-stream

Dabei scheint es sich um ein binary format zu handeln. http://kb.iu.edu/data/agtj.html

Heisst das also definitiv der Webserver ist im Eimer und ich kann von meiner Seite aus nichts machen???


----------



## Wildcard (26. Okt 2007)

Nicht im Eimer, sondern nur nicht richtig (oder bewusst falsch) konfiguriert.


----------

